# Hello again



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have been on this forum off and on for quite some time. Nothing has changed. Kids are 6 and 4 and still mostly a sexless marriage. Life is good though.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Good to hear that things are going mostly in the right direction.


----------

